# What is wrong with her? :/



## Brooke (Aug 20, 2011)

I just got a Nubian doe a few weeks ago. I'm new to goats. when i got her she was not healthy at all! She was in a very bad situation, they were practically starving her! :veryangry: I was really wanting goats so i got her and her daughter in hope that i could help them. her daughter, Bella is doing great! Clara (my doe) on the other hand is confusing me. She has gained weight but i know she has not gained enough. When i first got her she was only getting less then a cup of grain a day and they did not feed her alfalfa hay because they thought it would make her sick. So i gradually increased the amount of food she got a day. Now she is at 2 lb of grain a day and Bermuda grass hay free of choice. She also has her loose minerals free of choice. 
Her stools got clumpy and i know that they never once wormed her. So i got the best wormer at the co op and gave it to her. After that she started expelling dead worms. So i think it worked. 
I know that how you determine weather a goat is skinny or not is by how bony she is. Her hip bones and her spine are visible and u can slightly see her ribs. However her belly is really really wide! 
when i first got her she was only giving like an ounce one milk a day. I stopped milking her because i wanted whatever milk she had to go to her baby. But just this morning her utter was super tight!! and it seemed like it was really sore. So i milked her. I got maybe 4 cups of milk. That really surprised me! She is acting really weird today. Her left side is moving like crazy! Thats the rumen right? 
She is griding her teeth and breathing really hard. at times the left side of her belly tightens up really tight and expands upwards. After about 10 seconds it goes back down. Her tail is tilted a lot to the left side..... i read that that meant she was going into labor. But that wouldn't make any sense because she has a doeling! :? Although the woman i got her from didn't mean to breed her and didn't know she was pregnant till she went to the barn one day and there was a kid. Thats just what she said....but that dont mean much. 
One day she has clumpy stools and the next they look perfect.... i an so confused! today her stools are really clumpy! sometimes its just one big ball. 
Here are some pics. Please tell me what y'all think... Im new to this. Is there something that you noticed that i am doing wrong? Thank y'all so much!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how old is her doeling? were there bucks in the pen with her? She can get pregnant while nursing her doeling 

she is either bloated, pregnant or has a hay belly from all that good hay she has available free choice. Try limiting her hay to only twice a day adn see if her sides go down some. 

she doesnt look to skinny - dairy goats are to have their hips and spine visible to a degree adn hers doesnt look overly prominent. 

Do you have a picture of her pooch?

since she was wormy I suggest you worm her again in 7 days from her last worming so that you get the hatching eggs so that she doesnt become infested again


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When you wormed her....did you do it again 10 days later?

what kind of wormer did you use and dosage?

You will see Tapes in the stool...

I'd get a fecal on her for worms and cocci to rule those out.. that tummy concerns me... 
She is either Bloaty or she is preggo...can you get a pic of her pooch and udder? Also a side side shot......
With some wormers ...you cannot give to preggo Does...  

When was the last time you milked her ..when she became tight again.?

You mentioned... she has a baby?How old is the her baby?...

MIlking her and if her baby is still nursing.. will bring her down.... as well..

I hope she isn't ready to kid...because by milking her and the kid that she has on her has taken the colostrum away...her new babies if she is close to labor will need Colostrum...  

Yes... left side is her udder... alot of activity is good....

They can get pregnant with kids on her.... and they can get clumpy poo...


----------



## Brooke (Aug 20, 2011)

I gave her Cidectin. I was told to give her 6 cc orally at 5 day intervals. I did that 3 times. Her doeling 8 weeks old. There was a buck there. I didn't see where he was normally but he was in a pin type thing in the pasture. It looked like he would be able to get out very easily though. i will get some pics on as soon as i can. She doesn't eat a ton of hay a day..... I do monitor that. What if she does kid? :shrug: what do i do then about the colostrum if there is none for them?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

with that info I would go with nice full hay belly :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cidectin...isn't recommended for preggo Does...and doesn't take care of Tapes...if you seen segments in her stool... it most likely was Tapes...But I'd really recommend a fecal on her to make sure...
I am concerned that the wormer may be making her abort... or she is close to labor....if she is preggo...
Have you seen any bloody discharge from her?... Or any kind of discharge?

They sell colostrum powder .... or if you know of a "CAE free herd" somewhere close to you..... ask to buy some from a goat breeder.... or a Cattle ranch if you can't find a goat one.... :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if she kidded 2 months ago Pam she cant be close to labor or even aborting to the point of being noticeable  

She just soudns like some days she gorges herself on food and makes her stools more clumpy and soft.

A fecal will tell you what worms you may not have gotten rid of and if you need to try a different wormer.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> if she kidded 2 months ago Pam she cant be close to labor or even aborting to the point of being noticeable


 Oh crap...you are right.... :doh: :help:


----------



## Brooke (Aug 20, 2011)

hahaha :slapfloor: 
No she has not had any discharge. Ok i will get a fecal test done
Thank ya´ll so much!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:help: :help: :help: :help: Brain freeze for sure....I knew better than that.... :ROFL:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Gosh....she sure does look pregoo :shocked: lol!!!! :greengrin: 

what about the teeth grinding??? What would that mean?


----------



## Brooke (Aug 20, 2011)

I read that the teeth grinding was a sign of pain.... :/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she isn't Preggo...She does look very bloaty .... that may be why.. she is grinding her teeth........ I'd give her baking soda/water.. slowly give it to her...head level and many breaks in between ... a large dose of water in a 60cc syringe with say 2 tbspn..Baking soda mixed well... make sure... it can easily go through the syringe...

give her 2 or 3 ...of "gas x " I give the kind that look like tums .... Make sure... she doesn't spit it out ...or you can crush it up and mix with water....and give it by syringe...

walk her front end up on a 12 inch piece of board or something that will elevate her at 12 inches... rub her left side ...push in with the fist ...up at the top of the ribs push inward and down...also rub the throat..... and make her burps...walk her around ...then back up to the plank to elevate her again ..repeat until her belly goes down.... If it is indeed bloat... this will help within 1 hour...

vit B complex wouldn't hurt...

Probiotic PAste for 3 days


----------



## Brooke (Aug 20, 2011)

someone gave me a suggestion like that. But it was with olive oil instead. I tried it but i didnt elevate her. She is burping a lot though. Wouldn't that help if it was bloating?


----------



## Brooke (Aug 20, 2011)

how much probiotic paste?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree, she's not pregnant but has a belly full of the good stuff you've been giving her. Her system just isn't used to good food. I would however only give the 2 of them a half flake of hay in the am and if they have browse/pasture the rest in the pm...if no browse then give a little more hay.

Try just leaving baking soda out in a dish for her, I know that mine will readily nip at it if they need it....if she's burping and chewing cud, I'd say that she has a very full rumen...which is what you've been feeling doing all that great movement, shows that it's functionioning normally.

The tight udder is likely because at 8 weeks past delivery, she should be in peak production and with the right feed, she's producing more than her doeling is taking, if you choose to just let her kid have the milk, you don't need to milk her just watch her udder for over fill, as far as probiotic paste goes, I tend to give my Nigerians a strip about an inch long...if I can keep their lips off the tube, they love the stuff!


----------

